# I am Fluffy (not)



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Edie Gobbi requested that I post this video for her.

Fluffy update. Fluffy is safe and at the vet in the care of the American Maltese Association. This is the little one that Stephanie witnessed being left on the counter by a man who then ran away. Underneath the horrifically matted dog was a note that said ‘my name is Fluffy, put me down.’

I think the images will speak for themselves.

Bronwyne





 
There were also three pictures attached and I did not post them. They are really graphic. But if you want me to Edie, I will. :heart:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Just makes me wanna cry..............


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:angry:I can't tell you how mad that makes me:angry: that sweet baby needs a loving home where she can thrive and be loved and treated like a princess


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hard to hear over the background noise 

God bless you, little Fluffy, you are with people who care about you now. Hope you heal up quickly from your physical and mental scars and find a home who will treat you like the little gem that you are... xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I so wish I lived in the US and could adopt Fluffy! My heart goes out to all these little ones who are so mistreated. my love, sandi---(Kitzel's mom---new member). Keep us posted on how this turns out. Fluffy will be in my prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't even know what to say I am so mad at the person who did this to Fluffy. God bless the rescue system.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is so horrific. I am so glad she's finally getting the love and care she deserves!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Fluffy's video Pam. She will remain at the vets for a couple more weeks. She is hypothyroid and that has made the demodex mange so much worse, besides the hair that was so matted she couldnt chew. She is going to be a beautiful girl when she is well again. I will send pics of the happy results. Edie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This just breaks my heart!!! Some people's cruelty is just beyond my imagination!!! 

Bless the rescue team for rescuing and taking care of this precious girl. prayers for a very fast recovery and a soon loving forever home to be found for darling Fluffy

hug
Kat


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

That poor, poor dog! I can't imagine watching a living creature suffer like this and doing nothing. Why do some people even own dogs?!?! Bless the vet staff who are taking care of her. Any idea of how old she is?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The vets think she is 6 or 7 and her teeth actually look good. So fairly young and will have good years ahead we hope. Hugs,Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Heartbroken, speachless, and yet so grateful for the wonerful people in rescue.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so happy Fluffy will get the love and care she needs. Thank you AMA


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! All I can say is I am soooo glad she is in good hands now. And all the coward could do was drop her and run.... :-(


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

omg I don't know what to say. I am so heart broken. Some people are just not human. Poor little baby, oh my prayers are with you. I am speechless. :crying:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

allheart said:


> Heartbroken, speachless, and yet so grateful for the wonerful people in rescue.


My thoughts exactly.


----------

